# Retirement update



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I started a class at UA in Fayettville this last semester. I am taking horticulture principals and practices. :rock: Man it is tough and I am just taking the one class. My hat is off to these young folks tackling their future in this way. My class has one non traditional student. (A mom of three holding down a full time job, three young boys, a single mother and has two majors.) A young man who has served two tours in the middle east. Another who was an Army Ranger who I think jumped out of too many planes and landed wrong(he is physically limping always) One who is married and works at the golf course, two base ball players and most of the rest are freshmen just out of high school. How do they balance this out? If you think our country is in the bad way I can attest our future seems to be alright in the way this country is going by the way these young people are doing what they do. 
I am using this knowledge I am aquiring to better Homestead. I am planting my gardens in better soil that I am building up. I have applied to the CNG (certified organic growers) and been accepted. 
I am living my dream. Ya know it is not a night mare. I have the best wife I thought I would never have. Yep there are some rough spots with family. :catfight: I love them even with all their faults. :kiss: This is the best part of the day as I visit this site and let loose my thoughts and feelings. I am now going out to work in my gardens as the sun is rising. I will face east and give thanks for another great day traveling the road :walk: in my retirement. BE BLESSED


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Dave, a question about the class you are taking: Do they go into "organic" with any depth?
Why I ask is a few years back I took a series of corespondence courses and "organic" was only about a paragraph long hidden in of one of the lesson courses. But then again maybe it's different being there as to going the snail mail route.......... besides "organic" wasn't in vogue back then either........


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Eat dinner outdoors today.


----------

